# Charcoal Container



## gator navy (Apr 3, 2014)

Okay, what kind of container is good for keeping lump charcoal in? I will need to keep it outside under a deck so it will need some kind of container to help keep it dry from the elements. Any suggestions?

Thanks,

Gator Navy


----------



## trikefreak (Apr 3, 2014)

I purchased a couple black ones from Lowes last winter, and they are pretty convenient. Our local Ace hardware carries them in a clear version. The larger version holds little more than a full 18 lb bag of charcoal, and they make a smaller version that a 20 lb bag of pellets fits perfectly in.

These are made by Buddezz products.http://buddeez.com/allproduct/Kaddy/Kaddypage.html


----------



## gator navy (Apr 3, 2014)

I saw those at Home Depot a few weekends ago. I saw the smaller ones, but didn't look to see if they had anything larger.


----------

